# help with my 1987 300zx



## hardcorevoltage (Apr 12, 2005)

this car is new to me never heard it run before replaced timing belt but will not start ,the battery was dead when i replaced battery security light flashes does something need to be reset or programed to make the light go out or is this the normal operation . i dont have a owners manual


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wrong section man, check out the z31 section, they will help you lots.
go here for z31 section http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=34


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The light will flash til the door is locked. At least it does on mine


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> The light will flash til the door is locked. At least it does on mine


the light only flashes if a door is open.


----------



## LonglivetheZ (Apr 13, 2005)

hardcorevoltage said:


> this car is new to me never heard it run before replaced timing belt but will not start ,the battery was dead when i replaced battery security light flashes does something need to be reset or programed to make the light go out or is this the normal operation . i dont have a owners manual


The security light should only flash when the door is open. Once the door is closed, it will go out until the key is turned in the door. At this point the alarm is armed and the light will remain solid for...like...a min or something. It stays lit for a min or so just so you know it's set...this also gives you a min to grab your keys out of it if you locked them in there. Once the light goes out, the security system is armed and the alarm will go off flashing the lights, honking the horn and engaging the ignition immobilizer until you use the key to unlock the door.

I had to learn all this the hard way...had it going off in a parking lot when I first got my first Z31 and didn't know how to get it to go off...rather funny in hind-sight...


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

LonglivetheZ said:


> At this point the alarm is armed and the light will remain solid for...like...a min or something.


30 seconds :cheers:


----------



## LonglivetheZ (Apr 13, 2005)

z31 said:


> 30 seconds :cheers:


Yea...that's it...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> the light only flashes if a door is open.


Mine flashes pretty consistently unless the doors are locked. Open _or_ closed. Might be a door switch malfunction, but then why would it stop after I locked the doors.....


----------



## hardcorevoltage (Apr 12, 2005)

hardcorevoltage said:


> this car is new to me never heard it run before replaced timing belt but will not start ,the battery was dead when i replaced battery security light flashes does something need to be reset or programed to make the light go out or is this the normal operation . i dont have a owners manual


well im adding that i might have found out what the problem is hot sure yet but looks like i was given the wrong belt


----------

